# 2.0T FSI Thermostat Replacement. Damaged a METAL hose & can't find the part. HELP!



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

My thermostat had gone bad on my 2006 MKV Jetta GLI with the 2.0T FSI motor. The car has 113K miles. 

It started to have problems with not heating up all the way. Sometimes it would cool down while driving, and it would never quite it the 190 degree mark. So I did a little research and come to find it is a very common problem on these cars around this mileage. People said there were other things it could be than the Thermostat, but almost 100% said they fixed this by replacing the thermostat.

So I look up some DIY's...didn't find much that is helpful other than a video on youtube of a Audi-VW mechanic. Link.

I've done some other things with a friend of mine (not a mechanic either) and we have always been able to tackle them. (Water pump, clutch, coolant flushes, ac condenser, so we have some experience)

So we dig into it last night and run into a stupid M5 Triple Square bit. I did have a M6 because that's what was stated in the video...but it was wrong.
Because of this we had to make due, and make it work. 

With some blood sweat and tears we get the T stat out. 
Get the new T Stat back in...and didn't even think to test. (And really didn't think we could since the belt, alternator, etc was out)
All back together in around 5 hours. HAPPY
Go to put the splash guard back on and notice....a constant drip.

We track it down and find that it is due to a metal hose/pipe that isn't in 100% all the way and is leaking. It wasn't in all the way cause we had to bend it back because we were unable to remove the bracket held in by the stupid M5 Triple Square! Grr I hate those stupid things.

So after 5 hours of messing with this thing I just wanted it done so I figured maybe lets take a flat head screw driver and start tapping on it to see if we can get it to go in.
Tapping on it and putting pressure on it did help in the moment, but once I let go it started up again.
Getting frustrated I got a better angle on it and started to hit a bit harder....needless to say I punctured it and coolant started to gush out.

Now 2 AM, 7 Hours later, $30 of coolant on the floor, and in a worse place that we started with we gave up for the night.

Now this morning I am having a hell of a time find this metal hose.

Can't find it on ECS tuning.
Can't find it on Volkswagen eStore. 
Can't even seem to find it in a diagram.

My last resort is you guys so please help me out here!

I made up a couple photos to try and show what I am needing.

Also, in that youtube video I linked to earlier the area you will want to watch is around 12:00 to the end. 
He calls it a "Bypass Hose" but no where do I find anything using that word.
There are 2 of these "bypass hoses". 
The upper one has a rubber hose on the end of it. That rubber sleeves over the thermostat inlet that it connects to, secured with a C Clamp.
The lower one (the one I need) is made of metal, and slides to the inside of its corresponding thermostat inlet.










(P.S. Credit goes to ECS for the Thermostat picture)











Thank you for reading for all my crap if you did. And thank you for taking your time to help me out! :beer:


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Item #35 = 06F121065H

http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_product=5126843&ukey_assembly=744075


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh thank you!

Freaking pricy bugger too...

Have any other sources to purchase the part?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

A few bucks cheaper.

http://www.audihendersonparts.com/oemparts/audi-112/06F121065H.html


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome!

Thanks everyone for the help.

Looks like no where has it even close to Utah so the GLI will be down for longer than I wanted but I guess that's what happens when you don't want to pay someone else $500.


----------



## itzmehhart (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.1stvwparts.com/ Is out of Washington


----------



## ndccpf1 (Dec 13, 2001)

Sorry to breath life into an old post, but I just did my T-stat last week for P2181 and I had to pass inspection. Took three nights after work to SLOWLY do the job as I watched the same Audi video and made notes for all the steps. My BIG issue was WTF with the M5 triple square screws to hold the two coolant pipes in place ? Rest of engine area does NOT use M5. Well I could NOT get mine out so I used my Dremel cutting disc. I was VERY careful and got the job done. Started up and the oil cooler had a pin hole leak ! After three nights of twisting and back pain I towed the car into local dealer.... I must have hit the oil cooler with screw debris somehow ( I covered the cooler). Cooler replacement cost me $ 673.00


----------

